
Mediocre Marketing: How NOT To Describe Your Startup - mattjaynes
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/3673/Mediocre-Marketing-How-NOT-To-Describe-Your-Startup.aspx
======
tlrobinson
I absolutely despise corporate-speak like _" Team Centric X Collaborative X A+
Players with Low Ego. Get in on the ground floor and join a winning team."_

I occasionally would throw together simple sites for my graphic designer
friend... this is the one I'm most ashamed of:

<http://backendrevenuesolutions.com/>

Some "key" phrases:

 _Develop synergistic flow between website, CD-Rom, and other product
components for campaign._

 _Assumes key position to drive growth_

 _Hire and Manage writer for website to ensure that website works
synergistically with the infomercial and back-end sales_

And worst of all, I had to type all that out because the client insisted on
using _images_ for text, so she could have her damn font show up correctly.

------
pchristensen
Here's the money quote:

Here's my litmus test: When making a claim about your startup, ask yourself if
anyone would ever claim anything different -- or even better, claim the
opposite. If the answer is a clear "no", your description is probably empty.
Examples: Which startups are not innovative? Who's not looking to disrupt?
Who's not creating a culture of success? Who's looking for B- players? Who's
looking to build a third-place team?

~~~
mixmax
"The ultimate goal of our company is to enhance shareholder value by
empowering users to meeting their goals easily, effortlessly and conveniently
in the niche we have chosen while extracting monetary value from said users to
enhance shareholder value and enrich founders and investors alike"

Wanna invest ?

------
dawnerd
For once could someone describe their startup for what it really is? I would
love to see:

"We do not yet have a completed product but we are working on it..."

------
vidar
I think the core of this post (which I agree with completely is this: "When
talking, try to say something (preferrably true)"

------
edw519
What a disruptive post.

Looks like the marketing department has their own PHBs.

------
ajkirwin
A lot of good points in that, some of which I am definately going to take on
board.

